

Grand Rounds, a health tech startup, raises $40 million - dannyaway
http://fortune.com/2014/06/24/grand-rounds-health-tech-startup-raises-40-million/

======
dannyaway
From the article: Grand Rounds will either match you (and your medical
records) with the top two nearby physicians specializing in your condition,
handle the appointment logistics, and follow up to see if you received
appropriate treatment --or-- will match you with a physician specializing in
your condition, who will issue a written opinion “in a matter of days.”

